# [Risolto] Failed to emerge dev-qt/qtcore-5.6.1

## messana

[[32;01m * ^[[39;49;00mPackage:    dev-qt/qtcore-5.6.1

^[[32;01m * ^[[39;49;00mRepository: gentoo

^[[32;01m * ^[[39;49;00mMaintainer: qt@gentoo.org

^[[32;01m * ^[[39;49;00mUpstream:   https://bugreports.qt.io/

^[[32;01m * ^[[39;49;00mUSE:        abi_x86_64 amd64 elibc_glibc icu kernel_linux userland_GNU

^[[32;01m * ^[[39;49;00mFEATURES:   preserve-libs sandbox userpriv usersandbox

>>> Unpacking source...

>>> Unpacking qtbase-opensource-src-5.6.1-1.tar.xz to /var/tmp/portage/dev-qt/qtcore-5.6.1/work

>>> Source unpacked in /var/tmp/portage/dev-qt/qtcore-5.6.1/work

>>> Preparing source in /var/tmp/portage/dev-qt/qtcore-5.6.1/work/qtbase-opensource-src-5.6.1 ...

>>> Source prepared.

>>> Configuring source in /var/tmp/portage/dev-qt/qtcore-5.6.1/work/qtbase-opensource-src-5.6.1 ...

 ^[[32;01m*^[[0m Configuring with: -prefix /usr -bindir /usr/lib64/qt5/bin -headerdir /usr/include/qt5 -libdir /usr/lib64 -archdatadir /usr$

This is the Qt Open Source Edition.

You are licensed to use this software under the terms of

the Lesser GNU General Public License (LGPL) versions 2.1.

You are also licensed to use this software under the terms of

the GNU Lesser General Public License (LGPL) versions 3.

You have already accepted the terms of the Open Source license.

Running configuration tests (phase 1)...

x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-g++ -c -fvisibility=hidden fvisibility.c

Symbol visibility control enabled.

x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-g++ -o libtest.so -shared -Wl,-Bsymbolic-functions -fPIC bsymbolic_functions.c

Symbolic function binding enabled.

DEFAULT_INCDIRS="/usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/4.9.3/include/g++-v4

/usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/4.9.3/include/g++-v4/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu

/usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/4.9.3/include/g++-v4/backward

/usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/4.9.3/include

/usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/4.9.3/include-fixed

/usr/include

"

DEFAULT_LIBDIRS="/usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/4.9.3

/usr/lib64

/lib64

/usr/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/lib

/usr/lib

/lib

"

Done running configuration tests.

Creating qmake...

x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-g++ -c -o project.o -march=core2 -O2 -pipe -ffunction-sections  -I/var/tmp/portage/dev-qt/qtcore-5.6.1/work/qtbase-open$

x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-g++ -c -o option.o -march=core2 -O2 -pipe -ffunction-sections  -I/var/tmp/portage/dev-qt/qtcore-5.6.1/work/qtbase-opens$

x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-g++ -c -o property.o -march=core2 -O2 -pipe -ffunction-sections  -I/var/tmp/portage/dev-qt/qtcore-5.6.1/work/qtbase-ope$

x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-g++ -c -o main.o -march=core2 -O2 -pipe -ffunction-sections  -I/var/tmp/portage/dev-qt/qtcore-5.6.1/work/qtbase-opensou$

x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-g++ -c -o ioutils.o -march=core2 -O2 -pipe -ffunction-sections  -I/var/tmp/portage/dev-qt/qtcore-5.6.1/work/qtbase-open$

x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-g++ -c -o proitems.o -march=core2 -O2 -pipe -ffunction-sections  -I/var/tmp/portage/dev-qt/qtcore-5.6.1/work/qtbase-ope$

x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-g++ -c -o qmakevfs.o -march=core2 -O2 -pipe -ffunction-sections  -I/var/tmp/portage/dev-qt/qtcore-5.6.1/work/qtbase-ope$

x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-g++ -c -o qmakeglobals.o -march=core2 -O2 -pipe -ffunction-sections  -I/var/tmp/portage/dev-qt/qtcore-5.6.1/work/qtbase$

x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-g++ -c -o qmakeparser.o -march=core2 -O2 -pipe -ffunction-sections  -I/var/tmp/portage/dev-qt/qtcore-5.6.1/work/qtbase-$

x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-g++ -c -o qmakeevaluator.o -march=core2 -O2 -pipe -ffunction-sections  -I/var/tmp/portage/dev-qt/qtcore-5.6.1/work/qtba$

x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-g++ -c -o qmakebuiltins.o -march=core2 -O2 -pipe -ffunction-sections  -I/var/tmp/portage/dev-qt/qtcore-5.6.1/work/qtbas$

x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-g++ -c -o makefile.o -march=core2 -O2 -pipe -ffunction-sections  -I/var/tmp/portage/dev-qt/qtcore-5.6.1/work/qtbase-ope$

x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-g++ -c -o unixmake2.o -march=core2 -O2 -pipe -ffunction-sections  -I/var/tmp/portage/dev-qt/qtcore-5.6.1/work/qtbase-op$

x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-g++ -c -o unixmake.o -march=core2 -O2 -pipe -ffunction-sections  -I/var/tmp/portage/dev-qt/qtcore-5.6.1/work/qtbase-ope$

x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-g++ -c -o mingw_make.o -march=core2 -O2 -pipe -ffunction-sections  -I/var/tmp/portage/dev-qt/qtcore-5.6.1/work/qtbase-o$

x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-g++ -c -o winmakefile.o -march=core2 -O2 -pipe -ffunction-sections  -I/var/tmp/portage/dev-qt/qtcore-5.6.1/work/qtbase-$

x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-g++ -c -o projectgenerator.o -march=core2 -O2 -pipe -ffunction-sections  -I/var/tmp/portage/dev-qt/qtcore-5.6.1/work/qt$

x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-g++ -c -o meta.o -march=core2 -O2 -pipe -ffunction-sections  -I/var/tmp/portage/dev-qt/qtcore-5.6.1/work/qtbase-opensou$

x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-g++ -c -o makefiledeps.o -march=core2 -O2 -pipe -ffunction-sections  -I/var/tmp/portage/dev-qt/qtcore-5.6.1/work/qtbase$

x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-g++ -c -o metamakefile.o -march=core2 -O2 -pipe -ffunction-sections  -I/var/tmp/portage/dev-qt/qtcore-5.6.1/work/qtbase$

x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-g++ -c -o xmloutput.o -march=core2 -O2 -pipe -ffunction-sections  -I/var/tmp/portage/dev-qt/qtcore-5.6.1/work/qtbase-op$

x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-g++ -c -o pbuilder_pbx.o -march=core2 -O2 -pipe -ffunction-sections  -I/var/tmp/portage/dev-qt/qtcore-5.6.1/work/qtbase$

x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-g++ -c -o msvc_vcproj.o -march=core2 -O2 -pipe -ffunction-sections  -I/var/tmp/portage/dev-qt/qtcore-5.6.1/work/qtbase-$

x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-g++ -c -o msvc_vcxproj.o -march=core2 -O2 -pipe -ffunction-sections  -I/var/tmp/portage/dev-qt/qtcore-5.6.1/work/qtbase$

x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-g++ -c -o msvc_nmake.o -march=core2 -O2 -pipe -ffunction-sections  -I/var/tmp/portage/dev-qt/qtcore-5.6.1/work/qtbase-o$

x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-g++ -c -o msvc_objectmodel.o -march=core2 -O2 -pipe -ffunction-sections  -I/var/tmp/portage/dev-qt/qtcore-5.6.1/work/qt$

x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-g++ -c -o msbuild_objectmodel.o -march=core2 -O2 -pipe -ffunction-sections  -I/var/tmp/portage/dev-qt/qtcore-5.6.1/work$

x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-g++ -c -o qtextcodec.o -march=core2 -O2 -pipe -ffunction-sections  -I/var/tmp/portage/dev-qt/qtcore-5.6.1/work/qtbase-o$

x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-g++ -c -o qutfcodec.o -march=core2 -O2 -pipe -ffunction-sections  -I/var/tmp/portage/dev-qt/qtcore-5.6.1/work/qtbase-op$

x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-g++ -c -o qstring.o -march=core2 -O2 -pipe -ffunction-sections  -I/var/tmp/portage/dev-qt/qtcore-5.6.1/work/qtbase-open$

x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-g++ -c -o qstring_compat.o -march=core2 -O2 -pipe -ffunction-sections  -I/var/tmp/portage/dev-qt/qtcore-5.6.1/work/qtba$

x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-g++ -c -o qstringbuilder.o -march=core2 -O2 -pipe -ffunction-sections  -I/var/tmp/portage/dev-qt/qtcore-5.6.1/work/qtba$

x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-g++ -c -o qtextstream.o -march=core2 -O2 -pipe -ffunction-sections  -I/var/tmp/portage/dev-qt/qtcore-5.6.1/work/qtbase-$

x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-g++ -c -o qiodevice.o -march=core2 -O2 -pipe -ffunction-sections  -I/var/tmp/portage/dev-qt/qtcore-5.6.1/work/qtbase-op$

x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-g++ -c -o qringbuffer.o -march=core2 -O2 -pipe -ffunction-sections  -I/var/tmp/portage/dev-qt/qtcore-5.6.1/work/qtbase-$

x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-g++ -c -o qdebug.o -march=core2 -O2 -pipe -ffunction-sections  -I/var/tmp/portage/dev-qt/qtcore-5.6.1/work/qtbase-opens$

x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-g++ -c -o qmalloc.o -march=core2 -O2 -pipe -ffunction-sections  -I/var/tmp/portage/dev-qt/qtcore-5.6.1/work/qtbase-open$

x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-g++ -c -o qglobal.o -march=core2 -O2 -pipe -ffunction-sections  -I/var/tmp/portage/dev-qt/qtcore-5.6.1/work/qtbase-open$

x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-g++ -c -o qarraydata.o -march=core2 -O2 -pipe -ffunction-sections  -I/var/tmp/portage/dev-qt/qtcore-5.6.1/work/qtbase-o$

x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-g++ -c -o qbytearray.o -march=core2 -O2 -pipe -ffunction-sections  -I/var/tmp/portage/dev-qt/qtcore-5.6.1/work/qtbase-o$

x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-g++ -c -o qbytearraymatcher.o -march=core2 -O2 -pipe -ffunction-sections  -I/var/tmp/portage/dev-qt/qtcore-5.6.1/work/q$

x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-g++ -c -o qdatastream.o -march=core2 -O2 -pipe -ffunction-sections  -I/var/tmp/portage/dev-qt/qtcore-5.6.1/work/qtbase-$

x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-g++ -c -o qbuffer.o -march=core2 -O2 -pipe -ffunction-sections  -I/var/tmp/portage/dev-qt/qtcore-5.6.1/work/qtbase-open$

x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-g++ -c -o qlist.o -march=core2 -O2 -pipe -ffunction-sections  -I/var/tmp/portage/dev-qt/qtcore-5.6.1/work/qtbase-openso$

x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-g++ -c -o qfiledevice.o -march=core2 -O2 -pipe -ffunction-sections  -I/var/tmp/portage/dev-qt/qtcore-5.6.1/work/qtbase-$

x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-g++ -c -o qfile.o -march=core2 -O2 -pipe -ffunction-sections  -I/var/tmp/portage/dev-qt/qtcore-5.6.1/work/qtbase-openso$

x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-g++ -c -o qfilesystementry.o -march=core2 -O2 -pipe -ffunction-sections  -I/var/tmp/portage/dev-qt/qtcore-5.6.1/work/qt$

x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-g++ -c -o qfilesystemengine.o -march=core2 -O2 -pipe -ffunction-sections  -I/var/tmp/portage/dev-qt/qtcore-5.6.1/work/q$

x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-g++ -c -o qfsfileengine.o -march=core2 -O2 -pipe -ffunction-sections  -I/var/tmp/portage/dev-qt/qtcore-5.6.1/work/qtbas$

^[[01m^[[K/var/tmp/portage/dev-qt/qtcore-5.6.1/work/qtbase-opensource-src-5.6.1/src/corelib/io/qfiledevice.cpp:740:1:^[[m^[[K ^[[01;31m^[[K$

^[[01;32m^[[K ^^[[m^[[K

Please submit a full bug report,

with preprocessed source if appropriate.

See <https://bugs.gentoo.org/> for instructions.

Makefile:348: recipe for target 'qfiledevice.o' failed

gmake: *** [qfiledevice.o] Error 1

gmake: *** Waiting for unfinished jobs....

 ^[[31;01m*^[[0m ERROR: dev-qt/qtcore-5.6.1::gentoo failed (configure phase):

 ^[[31;01m*^[[0m   configure failed

 ^[[31;01m*^[[0m

 ^[[31;01m*^[[0m Call stack:

 ^[[31;01m*^[[0m     ebuild.sh, line  115:  Called src_configure

 ^[[31;01m*^[[0m   environment, line 2835:  Called qt5-build_src_configure

 ^[[31;01m*^[[0m   environment, line 2435:  Called qt5_base_configure

 ^[[31;01m*^[[0m   environment, line 2555:  Called die

 ^[[31;01m*^[[0m The specific snippet of code:

 ^[[31;01m*^[[0m       "${S}"/configure "${conf[@]}" || die "configure failed";

 ^[[31;01m*^[[0m

 ^[[31;01m*^[[0m If you need support, post the output of `emerge --info '=dev-qt/qtcore-5.6.1::gentoo'`,

 ^[[31;01m*^[[0m the complete build log and the output of `emerge -pqv '=dev-qt/qtcore-5.6.1::gentoo'`.

 ^[[31;01m*^[[0m The complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/dev-qt/qtcore-5.6.1/temp/build.log'.

 ^[[31;01m*^[[0m The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/dev-qt/qtcore-5.6.1/temp/environment'.

 ^[[31;01m*^[[0m Working directory: '/var/tmp/portage/dev-qt/qtcore-5.6.1/work/qtbase-opensource-src-5.6.1'

(chroot) sysresccd / # emerge --info

Portage 2.3.0 (python 3.4.3-final-0, default/linux/amd64/13.0/desktop/plasma, gcc-4.9.3, glibc-2.22-r4, 4.1.33-std483-amd64 x86_64)

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-4.1.33-std483-amd64-x86_64-Intel-R-_Core-TM-2_Quad_CPU_Q6600_@_2.40GHz-with-gentoo-2.2

KiB Mem:     4046100 total,   1413120 free

KiB Swap:    5119996 total,   5118824 free

Timestamp of repository gentoo: Wed, 26 Oct 2016 04:30:01 +0000

sh bash 4.3_p48

ld GNU ld (Gentoo 2.25.1 p1.1) 2.25.1

app-shells/bash:          4.3_p48::gentoo

dev-lang/perl:            5.22.2::gentoo

dev-lang/python:          2.7.10-r1::gentoo, 3.4.3-r1::gentoo

dev-util/pkgconfig:       0.28-r2::gentoo

sys-apps/baselayout:      2.2::gentoo

sys-apps/openrc:          0.21.7::gentoo

sys-apps/sandbox:         2.10-r1::gentoo

sys-devel/autoconf:       2.13::gentoo, 2.69::gentoo

sys-devel/automake:       1.14.1::gentoo, 1.15::gentoo

sys-devel/binutils:       2.25.1-r1::gentoo

sys-devel/gcc:            4.9.3::gentoo

sys-devel/gcc-config:     1.7.3::gentoo

sys-devel/libtool:        2.4.6::gentoo

sys-devel/make:           4.1-r1::gentoo

sys-kernel/linux-headers: 4.3::gentoo (virtual/os-headers)

sys-libs/glibc:           2.22-r4::gentoo

Repositories:

gentoo

    location: /usr/portage

    sync-type: rsync

    sync-uri: rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage

    priority: -1000

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64"

ACCEPT_LICENSE="*"

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=core2 -O2 -pipe"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/share/gnupg/qualified.txt"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/dconf /etc/env.d /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/gentoo-release /etc/sandbox.d /etc/terminfo"

CXXFLAGS="-march=core2 -O2 -pipe"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FCFLAGS="-O2 -pipe"

FEATURES="assume-digests binpkg-logs config-protect-if-modified distlocks ebuild-locks fixlafiles merge-sync news parallel-fetch preserve-libs protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unknown-features-warn unmerge-logs unmerge-orphans userfetch userpriv usersandbox usersync xattr"

FFLAGS="-O2 -pipe"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://ftp-stud.hs-esslingen.de/pub/Mirrors/gentoo/"

LANG="en_US.UTF-8"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed"

MAKEOPTS="-j5"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --omit-dir-times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --human-readable --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages --exclude=/.git"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

USE="X a52 aac acl acpi alsa amd64 berkdb bindist bluetooth branding bzip2 cairo cdda cdr cli consolekit cracklib crypt cups cxx dbus declarative dri dts dvd dvdr emboss encode exif fam firefox flac fortran gdbm gif glamor gpm gtk iconv ipv6 jpeg kde kipi lcms ldap libnotify mad mmx mmxext mng modules mp3 mp4 mpeg multilib ncurses nls nptl ogg opengl openmp pam pango pcre pdf phonon plasma png policykit ppds qml qt3support qt4 qt5 readline sdl seccomp semantic-desktop session spell sse sse2 ssl startup-notification svg tcpd tiff truetype udev udisks unicode upower usb vorbis widgets wxwidgets x264 xattr xcb xcomposite xinerama xml xscreensaver xv xvid zlib" ABI_X86="64" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" APACHE2_MODULES="authn_core authz_core socache_shmcb unixd actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache cgi cgid dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" CALLIGRA_FEATURES="kexi words flow plan sheets stage tables krita karbon braindump author" CAMERAS="ptp2" COLLECTD_PLUGINS="df interface irq load memory rrdtool swap syslog" CPU_FLAGS_X86="mmx mmxet sse sse2 sse3 ssse3" ELIBC="glibc" GPSD_PROTOCOLS="ashtech aivdm earthmate evermore fv18 garmin garmintxt gpsclock itrax mtk3301 nmea ntrip navcom oceanserver oldstyle oncore rtcm104v2 rtcm104v3 sirf superstar2 timing tsip tripmate tnt ublox ubx" INPUT_DEVICES="mouse keyboard evdev" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LIBREOFFICE_EXTENSIONS="presenter-console presenter-minimizer" LINGUAS="it" OFFICE_IMPLEMENTATION="libreoffice" PHP_TARGETS="php5-6" PYTHON_SINGLE_TARGET="python2_7" PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7 python3_4" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby20 ruby21" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="vesa nvidia" XTABLES_ADDONS="quota2 psd pknock lscan length2 ipv4options ipset ipp2p iface geoip fuzzy condition tee tarpit sysrq steal rawnat logmark ipmark dhcpmac delude chaos account"

Unset:  CC, CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, CXX, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, INSTALL_MASK, LC_ALL, PORTAGE_BUNZIP2_COMMAND, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS, USE_PYTHON

(chroot) sysresccd / #

Grazie amticipatamente per l'aiuto e scusate ma non sono riuscito ad usare il code.

Buona giornata.Last edited by messana on Wed Oct 26, 2016 7:28 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Ciao messana,

potresti, per cortesia, postare il build.log con wgetpaste?

----------

## messana

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

> Ciao messana,
> 
> potresti, per cortesia, postare il build.log con wgetpaste?

 

Grazie mille per aver risposto tanto rapidamente. Stasera mi preparavo per il pastebin ma il problema si è risolto, 

sono sicuro avrò presto bisogno dell'aiuto  tuo e di tutto il forum.

Buona serata a presto.  :Wink: 

----------

## sabayonino

 *messana wrote:*   

>  *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   Ciao messana,
> 
> potresti, per cortesia, postare il build.log con wgetpaste? 
> 
> Grazie mille per aver risposto tanto rapidamente. Stasera mi preparavo per il pastebin ma il problema si è risolto, 
> ...

 

Ciao Mex !! 

sei tornato alle ...origini ?   :Mr. Green: 

----------

## messana

 *sabayonino wrote:*   

>  *messana wrote:*    *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   Ciao messana,
> 
> potresti, per cortesia, postare il build.log con wgetpaste? 
> 
> Grazie mille per aver risposto tanto rapidamente. Stasera mi preparavo per il pastebin ma il problema si è risolto, 
> ...

 

Buonasera Sabayonino e scusa se ti rispondo in ritardo. Sono molto felice di trovarti qui ma non mi meraviglio, quando si tratta di avvicinarsi alla fonte non potevo non incontrarti. Dopo aver provato funtoo che ho molto apprezzato non potevo non installare gentoo, supportata da una grande comunità. Mi avvicino umilmente perché ho tanto da imparare, al momento sto compilando plasma vediamo di concretizzare anche questo sogno. Ciao Sabayonino a presto.  :Wink: 

----------

